# Gabel- und Dämpfer-Setup-Talk



## fehlfokus (24. Juli 2016)

Da ich nicht den Bilderthread zuspammen möchte und es wohl noch mehrere Leute mit Gesprächsbedarf gibt, hier der Thread zum Gabel- und Dämpfer-Setup an euren Knöllchen.

Ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen ein Warden mit dem CCDB Inline und bin immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Setup. Ich wiege all-inkl. ca. 75 kg und habe mit dem Base-Tune von CC angefangen, bei 130 psi. Zuvor bin ich ein Fox Float Factory CTD gefahren in einem anderen Rahmen, dagegen wirkt der CCDB Inline "träge". Nach meinem Geschmack fehlt dem Base-Tune vor allem der Pop, bzw. der LSR ist mit angegebenen 11 Klicks einfach viel zu langsam. Auch habe ich das Gefühl, der Dämpfer sackt durch den mittleren FW-Bereich, ohne irgendwie Feedback zu geben. 

Ich habe nun den LSR fast komplett offen (3 Klicks) und den HSR ebenfalls, die LSC habe ich hingegen noch etwas reingenommen, um nicht so schnell durch den FW zu rauschen. Wenn man sich die Beiträge im CC-Forum anschaut, so scheint es den "leichteren" Fahrern oft so zu gehen, Abhilfe schafft hier wohl nur ein Spacer. Dies verneint CC allerdings des öfteren. Qietschen oder ähnliche Geräusche des CCDB Inline sind mir bisher erspart geblieben.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus, hat jemand gleiche Erfahrungen, andere Dämpfer, Tipps?


----------



## mophi (25. Juli 2016)

Hi, 
zum Inline kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber der Float X2 funktioniert super im Warden 
Best...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fehlfokus (25. Juli 2016)

Danke . Ich würde es gerne mal mit dem X2 fahren, um den Unterschied zu kennen.


----------



## FireGuy (25. Juli 2016)

Knolly Endorphin 26"  Hab von einem CCDB AIR auf Inline gewechselt, weil das Knolly leider einfach eine Plattform braucht wenn man recht leicht ist. Bin da fallweise bei 50% Sag im Sitzen herumgestrampelt. machts Bergauf nicht wirklich spritziger...

75kg mit Zeug:
CC Base meint ich soll 110psi nehmen, da bin ich wieder so tief drin gehangen
HSC 1.75
LSC 4
HSR 2.25
LSR 11

Letzte Ausfahrt auf folgende Sachen gestellt: 
Ich hasse kickende bikes und der ccdb will eh recht viel Rebpound haben durch die Bank und bin ein Prügelbiker, also möglichst schnell durch die schlechteste Linie 

Fahr jetzt mit 135psi und bischen weniger sag, merkt man bergauf.
HSC 2
LSC 7
HSR 3
LSR 17

Also eigentich alles mehr zugemacht, vorallem den LSR, gefällt mir aber eigentlich recht gut.


----------



## FireGuy (25. Juli 2016)

wenns geht würd cih im thread namen noch  knolly dazuschreiben, sonst hamma da wieder irgendwelche fremdfahrer


----------



## mophi (25. Juli 2016)

Ganz aktuell habe ich den CC DB Coil CS verbaut. Allerdings bin ich da noch am tüfteln, weshalb ich hierzu noch nicht viel sagen kann. Habe aber das Gefühl, dass er bei High Speed doch ein wenig zu sehr durch den Federweg rauscht. Wenn ich mehr weiß, würde ich es hier mitteilen.


----------



## mophi (25. Juli 2016)

Ich frage mich gerade, was dagegen spricht Volumen Spacer zu verbauen?


----------



## FireGuy (25. Juli 2016)

macht nur bei manchen Rahmen sinn nicht beim knolly:  entweder nutzt man den Federweg nicht mehr ganz, oder der Dämpfer sauft in der Mitte noch mehr ab weil er dort weniger Druck hat...


----------



## mophi (25. Juli 2016)

Hmm, okay.
Habe mir mal eben auf linkadedesign die Federkennlinie fürs Warden angesehen. Daraus würde ich jetzt eigentlich meinen, dass ein progressiver Dämpfer Sinn macht, also mit Spacer.  Abgesehen davon deckt es sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Im Float X2 habe ich mittlerweile 4 Spacer, fahre auch eher im Traktorstyle und das Warden funktioniert tadellos. Okay, ich bin mit Ausrüstung knapp 10kg schwerer.
Und eigentlich spricht es von der Theorie auch gegen den Coil Dämpfer, aber für mein Gefühl, dass er bei High Speed zu viel Federweg frei gibt. 
Spannend.
Aber das macht ja das Thema Fahrwerk so interessant. Es gibt weder falsch noch richtig.


----------



## fehlfokus (25. Juli 2016)

mophi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was dagegen spricht Volumen Spacer zu verbauen?


Die Frage ist absolut berechtigt und ich glaube, ich werde das auch probieren. Ein Plus an Progression würde mir gut gefallen. Interessant allerdings, dass du FireGuy genau die gegenteiligen Verstellungen vorgenommen hast, zu meinen. Ist dir der LSR nicht viel zu langsam, gerade wenn du sagst du magst es straight durchs Wurzelbeet?


----------



## mophi (25. Juli 2016)

Ja, mach das mal. Würde mich mal interessieren. M.E. müsste dadurch der Rebound dann auch ein wenig lebhafter werden.
Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevemckream (25. Juli 2016)

Den Grund warum der DB im Knolly nicht optimal funktioniert findet man, wenn ihr euch den dreieckigen Umlenkknochen des Warden anschaut, Kraft x Hebelarm rechnet und euch die Kennlinie denkt:

Das Main Pivot(1) liegt zu weit oben bzw. der Dämpfer zu weit unten. Der finale Hebelarm(grün), der für die Krafteinleitung in den Dämpfer und somit für die Kennlinie verantwortlich ist (und sich während des Federwegs ändert), wird nur im Bereich 0 bis ca.50% des Federwegs größer (Progression). Danach ist die Kennlinie sogar regressiv. Damit ist es kein Wunder, wenn der Dämpfer durch den Federweg rauscht und dies nur mit einem extrem progressiv getunten Luft Dämpfer kompensiert werden kann.

Die Schuld ist also nicht auf den DB zu schieben.


----------



## FireGuy (26. Juli 2016)

spannend, ich werd den dämpfer kommende woche mal ein wenig die x-line hernehmen und setup einstellen. ich mag eigentlich langsamen rebound, aber mal sehen was rauskommt.

hatte den ccdbair mit großem spacer und fand ihn ohne spacer besser im endo


----------



## mophi (26. Juli 2016)

Moin, demnach lag ich ja mit meiner Interpretation gar nicht so verkehrt und die Sache wird rund 
Danke für die Erklärung!
@FireGuy : dann turnen kommende Woche schon zwei Knöllchen im Pinzgau rum


----------



## fehlfokus (1. Oktober 2016)

Nach einigen Enduro-Touren, Bikeparks, einem Rennen und 2 Wochen Urlaub in den Dolomiten und Österreich, kann ich den CCDB Inline etwas einschätzen. Ich habe, wie oben geplant, einen großen Volumenspacer eingesetzt und mit dem Setup noch etwas experimentiert. Mit folgenden Einstellungen bin ich mittlerweile recht zufrieden:
140 psi
HSC: 1,5 Turns 
LSC: 4 Clicks
HSR: 1,5 Turns
LSR: 3 Clicks

Also alles ziemlich offen, was wohl auch an meinem geringen Gewicht liegen dürfte. Mit der schnellen Lowspeed-Zugstufe verhärtet der Hinterbau deutlich weniger. Durch die erhöhte Progression mit Spacer fühlt es sich etwas lebendiger an, Feedback kommt allerdings trotzdem kaum an und auch der mittlere FW-Bereich ist ziemlich undefiniert. 

Ich nutze den CS ziemlich häufig, leider passiert auch dort relativ wenig mit der Wipp-Unterdrückung bzw. ist es kein Vergleich zum Fox CTD Climb-Mode. Am nervigsten ist aktuell die quietschende Gummidichtung, welche jeden Pedaltritt akustisch reflektiert. 

Ich werde 2017 definitiv einen anderen Dämpfer probieren. Macht der CCDB Air bei euch eine gute Figur, oder doch wieder Fox X oder X2? Zu einem Monarch Plus im Warden habe ich kaum etwas gefunden. Ein Bericht darüber würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Bikewurst (2. Oktober 2016)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Nach einigen Enduro-Touren, Bikeparks, einem Rennen und 2 Wochen Urlaub in den Dolomiten und Österreich, kann ich den CCDB Inline etwas einschätzen. Ich habe, wie oben geplant, einen großen Volumenspacer eingesetzt und mit dem Setup noch etwas experimentiert. Mit folgenden Einstellungen bin ich mittlerweile recht zufrieden:
> 140 psi
> HSC: 1,5 Turns
> LSC: 4 Clicks
> ...



Qietschen und Nachlassen der CS-Wirkung heißt leider beim inline oft "Luft in der Compression". Bin da in kurzer Zeit zweimal durch. Es ist jetzt wohl ein rebuild-Kit drin, bei dem das nicht passiert, aber ich fahre jetzt erstmal Monarch...
Sicher, das da eine Dichtung quietscht?


----------



## fehlfokus (3. Oktober 2016)

Oh, hört sich ja prima an . Ich denke es ist die Abstreifdichtung direkt am Kolben, denn wenn ich diese etwas fette ist das Quietschen erst einmal weg, bis der Film verschwunden ist. Ich habe schon von anderen Ursachen gelesen und hatte bereits vor dem Kauf meine Bedenken mit dem Inline, aber mache mir gerne lieber selber ein Bild. Die mangelnde Dämpfung beim CS war von Anfang an, vielleicht ist es einfach "so".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (15. Oktober 2016)

Seit kurzem habe ich den DVO Topaz Air in meinem Warden. Fühlt sich sehr gut an bislang . Das Ansprechverhalten ist klasse und er bietet dennoch genügend Gegenhalt und Feedback.


----------



## fehlfokus (15. Oktober 2016)

Ein Exot, interessant. Halt mich/uns doch bitte mal auf dem Laufenden. Ich hatte mir den Öhlins STX 22 mal genauer angeschaut, aber eigentlich wollte ich keine hochpreisigen Experimente mehr machen. Ich denke ich ich besorge mir einen Monarch+, schaue ob er meinem Feeling taugt und mache ggf. noch ein bissl Tuning bei MST. Kommt mich insgesamt günstiger als ein High-End X2 oder STX 22.


----------



## FireGuy (20. Oktober 2016)

zet1 schrieb:


> ich bin mehrere Chilcotin's gefahren zb und auch Wardens, mit Fox DHX5air, Fox RP23, VividAir, CCDBairCS, CCdbInline, und zuletzt mit DVO Jade COil.
> Die Fox waren die softesten, die CCDB's gleich beide kaputt, Vivid super auch, und der DVO war ein Traum und eigentlich mein Liebling.
> 
> Jedoch keiner schaukelte, oder brach in der Mitte weg, oder sackte unter Belastung bergauf ein. Das mitunter der positive Grund, warum ich mich für den Coil entschieden hatte zum Schluss, da dieser 100% linear ist, keine Luftfummelei mehr nötig hatte, perfekt sensibelst ansprach und performte und von Tour bis Bikepark alles ohne Setupänderung mitmachte supersmooth.
> ...



klackernder Fox ist einem CCDB Air gewichen, der wurde dann vom CCDB Inlie (eh von dir) abgelöst. 
176cm M Rahmen  74kg mit Ausrüstung, und mich haben eigentlich bei allen Dämpfern die Leute gefragt warum ich so im Sag sitze beim rauffahren. Sag hab ich bei 25% eingestellt, Setup wie von CC angegeben für den Rahmen.


----------



## zet1 (20. Oktober 2016)

Komisch komisch.. liegt vielleicht daran dass die 26" Endos, also die alten, hier evtl noch eine andere Anlekung /Geo gehabt haben als die aktuellen 650b... anders kann ich mir das sonst nicht vorstellen.

Da ich eine Aversion gegen Cane Creek habe (nachdem ich als Bikeshop mehr als 60% zum Service schicken musste, und das zTl sogar mehrmals, und meine eigenen INline und DBCS gleich von Beginn an defekt waren / wurden), habe ich einige "alte" Fox probiert gehabt, die als Ersatzdämpfer herumlagen. Diese haben sehr gut funktioniert eigentlich, besonders der DHX5Air, den ich aber komplett zudrehen musste im Luftkammervolumen, da er sonst in der Mitte zu weich gewesen wäre.

Jedoch finde ich am besten stand dem Chilcotin und auch Warden ein COil Dämpfer, und zwar der DVO Jade, da er getrennte HSC und LSC hatte.. wobei ich die immer komplett offen hatte bei meinen ca 75kg. Feder hatte ich eine 450er Fox drinnen. PAsste mir perfekt.
Kein Problem mit Durchschlagen, und sehr sensibel, bauartbedingt auch keine weiche Mitte, Stahlfeder eben.

Setup hatte ich in Finale Freeride, Fiss/Serfaus Bikepark und Trail, Saalbach Park/Trail, oder meine sontigen Touren immer dasselbe.

Vielleicht mal ein Tipp die DVO Dämpfer, nachdem hier oben auch der Topaz sehr gut zu funktionieren scheint.

Im Delirium ist der Float X2 verbaut, mit dem ich noch ein wenig am Setup spielen muss, er ist mir zu unsensibel bei kleinen Schlägen noch...


----------



## mophi (20. Oktober 2016)

Kann mich @zet1 eigentlich nur anschließen. Wobei ich mit CC noch nicht diese negativen Erfahrungen gemacht habe, besitze aber auch keinen Bikeladen ;-)
Bei dem Double Barrel kann es evtl.auch an der Anzahl an Token gelegen haben.  Naja, Ferndiagnosen sind immer so eine Sache. Jedenfalls kann ich das wegsacken nicht bestätigen. DVO ist aktuell auch mein Favorit. Allerdings der Topaz nicht der Jade ( da hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen mit)
Wobei ich ehrlicherweise der Meinung bin, dass dem warden ein Dämpfer mit mehr Endprogression besser steht, weshalb ein Coil eben nicht mein Favorit wäre und ich mit dem Topaz sehr zufrieden bin. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## zet1 (20. Oktober 2016)

Topaz kommt jetzt dann ins neue Warden, mit der Diamond vorne drin ... dvorides (y)


----------



## mophi (20. Oktober 2016)

Ja, habe schon mitbekommen, dass Knolly zukünftig auch mit DVO kooperiert.  Da waren wir der Zeit schon voraus 
Die Diamond wird noch nachgerüstet. Brauche erst noch ein Vorderrad mit 15QR  Steckachse


----------



## FireGuy (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab einen undichten Vivid Coil herumkugeln, den werd ich mal servicieren und mit dem fahren, vielleicht ist ja Coil auch in meinem Fall eine Lösung.


----------



## fehlfokus (20. Oktober 2016)

Wie man meinen vorherigen Ausführen entnehmen kann, muss ich mich @FireGuy anschließen, was das Durchsacken angeht. Gleiche Konstellation – Warden mit DB Inline. Auf meiner Suche nach der Erklärung ließt man ähnliches auch in englischsprachigen Foren, wo auch Knolly selbst Stellung zum linearen Hinterbau genommen hat. Laut deren Aussage ist dieser defintiv für Luftdämpfer konstruiert, welche physikalisch eine Grundprogression mitsichbringen. Ein Vergleich mit einem Coil in der Realität würde mich brennend interessieren, die Theorie ist ja meist nur Grau.


----------



## Goddi8 (20. Oktober 2016)

Komisch. Ich bin in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse, mit Gerödel ca. 78 kg. Sag bei 18 mm/ 30 % bei 140 PSI. Das passt auch zum empfohlenen Druck von Knolly für den DB Inline.
Rest Base Setup bis auf HSR bei 1.5
Wie schon in der Galerie geschrieben, sackt nix weg und einigermaßen Popp ist auch da.
Fahrt ihr in low oder high Setting? Ich bin in high.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fehlfokus (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich dürfte etwas leichter sein, denke 5 kg weniger. Gleicher Druck (140 psi) und zusätzlich noch einen großen Volumespacer eingesetzt. Allerdings im Low-Setting.


----------



## Abstrax (22. Oktober 2016)




----------



## mophi (24. Oktober 2016)

@Chris_85 ich antworte die mal in diesem Thread auf deine Frage, ob ich mit dem DVO Jade zufrieden bin.
By the way, ich fahre den DVO Topaz, also den Luftdämpfer. Der Jade ist der Coil Dämpfer von DVO.
Und ja, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Topaz. Anfangs dachte ich, dass der Rebound vielleicht ein wenig langsam ist, aber das hat sich nciht Bewahrheitet. Das Ansprechverhalten ist klasse.
Was noch positiv zu erwähnen ist, dass man die "Tokens" für die Luftkammer einsetzen kann, ohne den Dämpfer ausbauen zu müssen.
Und ein "Token" in der Luftkammer ist deutlich zu spüren. Zusätzlich hat man noch die Möglichkeit per Luftdruck im Bladder System Einfluss auf das Ansprechverhalten und die Endprogression zu nehmen.


----------



## Chris_85 (24. Oktober 2016)

@mophi Danke für deine Antwort. Das hört sich doch ganz gut an!


----------



## danny2705 (13. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,ich möchte in dem Zusammenhang auch was zum DVO Topaz sagen bzw auch von anderen eine Meinung oder Erfahrung hören.
Mein Topaz war am Anfang auch total in der zugstufe überdämpft. Einmal zu Comic geschickt und sie haben ihn überarbeitet bzw einen neuen verbesserten Kolben mit mehr ölduchlass eingebaut. Jetzt ist er zwar schneller im rebound aber muss ihn immer noch mit komplett offener zugstufe fahren. Kann natürlich auch an den jetzigen Außentemperaturen liegen. Tut sich bei euch auch im Trail und climbmodus die zugstufe auch ins langsame mit ändern?


----------



## Goddi8 (11. April 2017)

Tach zusammen, ich hab über den Winter ein wenig experimentiert und nachdem jetzt wieder warm ist, trau ich mich auch zu einer Aussage 

Problem war, dass mir der Hinterbau zu leblos war und der Federweg sehr häufig voll genutzt wurde ( bei korrektem Sag)
Nachdem ich den dbinline in allen möglichen Einstellungen probiert habe, bin ich zurück zum base Setup und einem großen Volumenspacer. Mit HSR bei 1 fühle ich mich jetzt wohl. Mehr Feedback und fast sogar Popp auf jeden Fall genug um das Hinterrad beim bunny hop nicht mitschleppen zu müssen. Druck immer noch 140 PSI bei 76kg. Ich hab allerdings eine neue Pumpe insofern ist das " noch" eingeschränkt


----------



## fehlfokus (11. April 2017)

Ich bin seit diesem Jahr mit einem Fox Float X unterwegs und kann bisher nur Positives berichten. Vor allem die Trägheit gegenüber des DBInline und das Versacken im FW haben sich deutlich gebessert. Ein weiterer großer Vorteil ist der Climb-Mode des Fox, denn gegenüber dem DBInline ist jetzt wirklich Ruhe beim Uphill und man sitzt nicht im SAG. Ich habe bisher mein Grundsetup nach Gefühl und Erfahrung eingestellt und bisher auch keine Notwendigkeit gesehen dies vorerst zu ändern.


----------



## Chris_85 (27. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne in meinem Warden den bisherigen Dämper (Fox Float EVOL) gegen einen DVO Topaz zu tauschen.
DA ich nicht gerade ein leichgewichtiger Fahrer bin (ca. 108 KG fahrfertig), wollte ich wissen ob man den Dämpfer direkt out of the box nutzen kann.

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Topaz sammeln können?

Grüße Chris


----------



## mophi (27. Oktober 2017)

@Chris_85 
Die Frage verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Vermutlich meinst du den Tune der Druckstufe oder?  Ansonsten kannst du an dem Dämpfer sowohl die Negativ- als auch Positivkammer mit Token anpassen. Damit sollte schon einiges möglich sein um auf Gewicht reagieren zu können. 
Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten den Rebound per Anpassung der Shims vornehmen lassen. Ich wollte ihn deutlich schneller haben. Das hat aber nix mit dem Gewicht zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_85 (27. Oktober 2017)

@mophi 
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich irgendwo, ich weis aber nicht mehr wo, gelesen gehabt, dass einer den Dämpfer über die Shims auf sein Gewicht hat anpassen lassen.

Aufgrund deiner Antwort, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du einen Topaz in einem Warden fährst.
Bist du zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer?


----------



## mophi (27. Oktober 2017)

@Chris_85 Ich würde wenn dann den Dämpfer erst mal so verbauen und mit den gegebenen Mitteln ausprobieren. Sollte er dir nicht gefallen,  kannst du die Shims ja immer noch anpassen. 

Und ja, ich habe den Topaz im Warden verbaut. Bin super happy damit.


----------



## Chris_85 (28. Oktober 2017)

@mophi Das hört sich doch gut an. Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## RB_Toyride (5. November 2018)

Hallo liebe Knolly Kollegen. 

Ich baue gerade ein Warden auf und bräuchte eure Meinung. 

Hab hier schon viel gelesen, dass coil Dämpfer aufgrund der kinematik nur bedingt zu empfehlen sind. 

Allerdings habe ich von meinem alten Projekt noch einen Fast Holy Grail hier. Hab ihn mal eingebaut und die Optik ist genial. Jedoch frage ich mich, ob das wirklich auf Dauer funktioniert und ich da auf ein gutes Setup kommen werde. Der jade zB soll ja doch ganz gut funktionieren. 

Zur Option würden noch ein Fox X2 oder eventuell ein dvo Topaz stehen. Zweiter passt optisch jedoch nicht so gut. 

Leider bin ich noch nicht zum fahren und testen gekommen und werde in nächster Zeit auch nicht viel Zeit haben. 
Für welchen der Dämpfer würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Und warum. 

Zu mir: 
Leichtgewicht mit fahrfertig 65kg und aggressivem, manchmal etwas unsauberem Fahrstil. 

Danke schonmal,
Marc


----------



## Goddi8 (5. November 2018)

Hallo Marc,
warum soll das Warden nicht mit Coil funktionieren? Gibt es sogar mit dem DB Coil IL von Knolly so 
Anyway, ich bin mit meinem mit Coil (DB Coil IL) sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte den Luftdämpfer behalten um bei längeren, tretlastigen Touren umbauen zu können. Gemacht habe ich das aber nie.

Ich würde den Fast nehmen und anpassen lassen (auf das Warden)


----------



## mophi (5. November 2018)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie @Goddi8 
Du hast doch den Coil Dämpfer. Probiere den doch erstmal aus, bevor du dich bereits mit einem neuen beschäftigst. 

Ansonsten bin ich ein Fan des DVO Topaz, den habe ich auch verbaut. Allerdings ist der anscheinend etwas anfällig was den Verlust von Luft anbelangt. Dafür ist er super simpel selbst zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RB_Toyride (20. Juni 2019)

So meine lieben Knolly-Kollegen.

Nach einiger Zeit mit dem fast muss ich leider gestehen, dass ich nicht wirklich 100% glücklich geworden bin.
Insgesamt war mir der Dämpfer nicht immer feinfühlig genug.
Dazu kommt natürlich auch, dass ich als leichtgewicht mit der Abstimmung immer etwas Probleme habe. Der Dämpfer war gut, ja. Allerdings habe ich es nie hinbekommen, dass er sowohl feine als auch größere Schläge wegarbeitet.
Ich persönlich fahre meinen Hinterbau gerne sehr plüschig, sodass er erst später mehr Feedback gibt. Dazu mit etwas schnellerer Zugstufe und somit mehr Pop.
Alles in allem war der coil daher va etwas zu träge und das Rad wurde erst bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten etwas spritziger. 
Demnach möchte ich nun auf einen luftdämpfer wechseln.
Momentan habe ich für meine Zwecke den dpx2 sowie den topaz auserkoren. Zu welchem Dämpfer würdet ihr denn tendieren. Prinzipiell funktionieren ja beide auf einem sehr hohen Niveau.

Vg Marc


----------



## Oldskul (23. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte in meinem Warden C den X2 (glaub das war der 2017er ... auf jeden Fall der, der von der Rückrufaktion betroffen war) und das MST Tuning bei Fahrrad-Fahrwerk machen lassen. Das war ein Traum von einem Fahrwerk - sehr plüschig und dabei (für ein Enduro) ausreichend Popp! Wobei ich gewichtstechnisch mit fahrfertigen ca. 92 kg wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr wiege ...


----------



## RB_Toyride (20. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute, 
Zwei fragen:
1: wie viel sag fährt ihr bei eurem warden am Heck? Laut knolly sollen ja 30% optimal sein. 

2: Fährt hier jemand einen dpx2 in seinem warden? 
Da wäre das Setup interessant. 
Ich selbst bin bei 64 KG und ca 28-30% sag. Habe das Problem, dass der Dämpfer gerade nach Sprüngen etwas durchrauscht gefühlt, und bei härteren wurzelpassagen Unruhe rein kommt. 
Habe momentan 155 psi im Dämpfer und den größten volume spacer, schlage trotzdem des öfteren durch. Hab das Gefühl der Dämpfer gibt insgesamt zu viel Federweg frei. 

Hoffe ihr habt Antworten für mich. 

Vg marc


----------



## Goddi8 (20. Oktober 2019)

Hi, ich fahr die 30% Sag/4,5 cm  jetzt mit dem Coil und bin sie auch mit dem Luftdämpfer gefahren. Probehalber dort mal auf eher 3,5cm was keinen Vorteil gebracht hat.
Den Coil bekomme ich ab und an zum Durschlagen, da muss es aber schon langsam von 1.5m in eine flache Landung


----------

